# VLookup



## Carolyn S (Mar 15, 2006)

I am a recruiter and I'm looking for someone who has VLookup experience.  I do not understand much about VLookup other than it's using formulas.

My question is, how would I find people who have this skill?  What types of positions are they using it in?

Thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Mar 15, 2006)

hi - welcome to the board!

Usually, we get posts from candidates who have been told they need excel skills, rather than from the recruiting side, so perhaps a link to one of the more recent threads might help here:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=192883

re the vlookup, simple way (if you don't know it yourself) would be to ask them what the forth argument in vlookup did - if they know, they either know vlookup ('cos they know the answer) or are bright enough to learn how to use it ('cos they understand what an expression's argument is & can remember, despite not knowing vlookup in practise, what the 4th one is!).


----------



## NateO (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to the board. 

It is one of many, many Worksheet Functions, which one might think of as a formula, although, perhaps incorrectly...

Most Excel users that can demonstrate expertise with Worksheet functions will know how to use this particular Worksheet function, which I would classify as a 'general use' Worksheet function, as opposed to IRR(), which is more of a 'niche' (Finance) Worksheet function.

I would think about sitting them down in front of a PC and see if they know how to use it, and can explain it to you. If they can explain how to use it to you:


1) They can articulate a technical concept (good)
2) They know how to use the function
More info on VLookup() can be found here:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/assistance/HP052093351033.aspx

Good luck with your search, Carolyn.


----------



## Carolyn S (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!  You are already helping in a hurry, and those tips are definitely useful to me 

Thanks for your welcome Nate!


----------



## Carolyn S (Mar 15, 2006)

Yikes and for your welcome too Paddy


----------

